# Gongylus nymph enclosure



## Youcrashstanding (Mar 31, 2020)

Hey all, I know that Gongylus do best with mesh as they cannot climb glass, and I'm going to be getting a ceramic heat emitter before I get my nymph/s, but I wanted to know... what's the best thing to keep l2-l3 gongylus in? the mesh cubes and pyramids I see for sale for mantis seem HUGE for little nymphs, but deli cups are probably not a good solution for humidty/climbing sake and I know anything with fine metal mesh is out because of the danger to mantid raptors. I DO have quite a bit of silcone window screen- I used it to make mesh windows in gallon jars for my Budwing and my Ghost colony. Just trying to figure out the most ideal situation for little critters *before* they get here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 31, 2020)

hi, I like the small aquariums with a light for them, it provides plenty of moisture being kept in and heat. Thats what I use for mine. you can use some panty hose material on top or my molting rings hot glued onto top or some nice twigs. The window screen works well too.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 31, 2020)

I use mesh cubes, it works perfectly fine. You could feed in a separate enclosure of you needed to.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Youcrashstanding (Apr 1, 2020)

hibiscusmile said:


> hi, I like the small aquariums with a light for them, it provides plenty of moisture being kept in and heat. Thats what I use for mine. you can use some panty hose material on top or my molting rings hot glued onto top or some nice twigs. The window screen works well too.


So the younger nymphs do need a lot more humidity than adults?


----------



## Jaywo (Apr 1, 2020)

I like the aquariums and put a but of sticks and climbing accessories on the glass. They also don't like a lot of humidity so a have a wide screen for circulation.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 1, 2020)

I raise them with little trouble, I dont fret over humidity with them, they get it and seem to be ok when it is gone for the day.


----------



## Wesley Hooper (Apr 1, 2020)

Do you mind if I ask where you are getting your gongylodes? I’ve been looking for some and got small enclosures built for them using rectangular wooden dowels for support on each corner of a small piece of plywood, and scrap cloth for the walls and top, but I don’t even have any nymphs lol.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Apr 1, 2020)

You could use a 32 oz deli cup and wrap the interior walls with fiberglass window mesh.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 2, 2020)

mantisfan101 said:


> You could use a 32 oz deli cup and wrap the interior walls with fiberglass window mesh.


This works for L1s, but anything after that and this space is too small.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 2, 2020)

Cups are fine, but I cut nice windows into them and meshed the inside of the cup.
As @MantisGirl13 said, 32s get small right quick if you're keeping them together.


----------

